# Potenciometro con interruptor



## electroaficionado (Oct 16, 2007)

Buenas a todos los foristas.
Estuve hoy por la electrónica comprando algunos cachivaches para hacer un dimmer para el soldador.
Resulta que conseguí un potenciómetro con interrupción, 250K, nunca habia yo usado uno. La pregunta es que corrientes puede interrumpir.
La idea sería en principio cortar los 220 V y 200 mA aproximadamente que será lo normal.
Quiero saber si se puede usar para esto y cuales son las limitaciones generales de este tipo de potenciometros.
Saludos y Gracias a todos


----------



## Apollo (Oct 17, 2007)

Hola electroaficionado:

Normalmente en la tapa del switch vienen los valores máximos que puede soportar el mismo, antes, estos potenciómetros se utilizaban como volumen/encendido de los aparatos, así qeu no creo que tuvieras ningún problema al cortar 220V / 200 ma.

Pero no estaría de más que revisaras los valores máximos que puede trabajar.

Espero y te sea útil est ainformación.

Saludos al foro


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 17, 2007)

Gracias Apollo Justamente en este caso no dice nada de hecho fue en el primer lugar donde mire. Yo supongo también que debe andar pero queria ver si alguien sabia algo más.

Saludos

EDIT: Aprovecho para pinchar otra duda que me agarro ayer. Resulta que tengo una de esas "fuentes universales" de esas de pared que traen multiples conectores y tensiones (3 a 12). El tema es que fui a probar el tester y ¡oh sorpresa! Marcaba 10 V siempre. Pense que era el tester de 10 pesos pero probe una pila y me dio unos lindos 1,5V. Esto a que se peude deber?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2007)

El voltaje de "ESAS" fuentes es con la carga aplicada
No se te ocurra pensar en presicion para esas fuentes, si dicen 9V, que no te extrañe que tengas 16V sin carga

¿ Estiviste por calle Parana Chatarreando ?


Edit
Donde dice: Estiviste lease Estuviste


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 17, 2007)

No, estuve por Boulogne.
Y chatarreando mas propiamente dicho por mi tecnico amigo que me tiro unas fuentes viejas de PC con un monton de cosas utiles ademas de dos lindos gabinetes.


EDIT: Me olvide la resistencia de 100Ohm 1 Watt para el filtro de ruidos del dimmer


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2007)

Si tienes de 1/2 tambien anda

Alternativas: 220, 120, 150, 86Ohms, Etc
Potencias: 5000W, 1 W, 1/2


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 17, 2007)

No en medio tengo de 8K2 la mas chica. Pasare por la electronica del barrio ahora que vaya a comprar la parte de electricidad.
Con respecto al potenciometro andará bien no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2007)

Para esa aplicacion quien dice 8.2 KOhms tambien dice 10K, 12K, 15K, 22K, 15K, 7.4K


Edit:
Potenciometro si creo que andara bien, a lo sumo habra que corregir un poco el rango de ajuste, prueba y despues vemos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 17, 2007)

Ahi termine el dimmer.
Lo Probé con una lámpara de 40W y anda lindo.
Lo unico que noté es que hace un ruidito muy suave como si fuese un pequeño arco o algo que vibra. . . Sera normal o estara sobreexigido el potenciómetro u algun otro componente.
Pasa solo cuando lo regulo bajito, Si lo pongo a plena carga anda bien.
Otra cosa. Hay modo de saber si cuando esta "al máximo" realmente entrega toda la potencia a la carga? Para saber que funciona en los dos extremos.
Saludos


----------



## Juan Romero (Oct 17, 2007)

amigo electroaficionado podes subir tu diagrama de tu ckto, quiero simularlo.
Gracias.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 17, 2007)

Este fue el circuito que el amigo electroaficionado empleo.pero ademas hay que agregarle un condensador de 100 nf/400 volt y una resistencia de 100 ohm 1/2 W+

PD: no estoy seguro de lo ultimo.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 17, 2007)

Si un condensador y una resistencia de un watt ambos de 100 en paralelo con el triac apra estabilizarlo segun el consejo de fogonazo.
Cuentanos que resulta de tu simulación.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2007)

Esa resistencia y capacitor tambien disminuyen el ruido que escuchas cerca de la caja


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 17, 2007)

Pero el ruido es normal?


----------

